# Home Made Hooter Shooter???



## mecca (Nov 20, 2007)

Just out of curiousity---Has anyone made a homemade version of this machine? I like to make things and I know it's possible. Let's here what you've tried.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

mecca said:


> Just out of curiousity---Has anyone made a homemade version of this machine? I like to make things and I know it's possible. Let's here what you've tried.


I'd Like to know that as well. There have been a few draw boards posted here that look like they were about 90% of the way to being a HS.


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

I am going to order a hooter shooter on monday but if someone has plans for one that would be awsome.. Come on someone has to have plans or the idea..


----------



## mecca (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been toying the idea but I don't have access to alot of bows as I'm new to this---I do have access to a cnc mill every day of the week though. I was hoping to see pics of some that others have tried but maybe I'll just start machining. Would you want the riser/handle mounted solid??? That's my biggest question.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*hooter shooter*

wow they used to be $999.00, I heve seen here on AT some veriations of the shooter I tried to build one and the problem I had was I could not keep the bow vertical the lower limb was always leaning forward the trick would be to know how to make a riser grip, some thing that would act like the palm of your hand, I ended throwing it away. but if some one came up with a good plan I would try it again, I now use a drag board to time my cams and tune bows they are the cats tail


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here you go mecca. This is one I built. It has 2nd axis adjustments now. I will try to find the pic of it and the new hand that I built for it. This may be a start for you. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=502749


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*shooter*

now thats one of the better ones if seen, if you built a diffrent hand holder post it please. Iam going to wait untill the spring and start one thanks for the post goat 34 great job ED


----------



## mecca (Nov 20, 2007)

How about mounting the bow to the machine through the riser with some machined to fit rubber bushings??? I guess this would work on my Trykon.

Main question here is would it be bad to have the bow solid mounted?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*shooter*

mecca the purpose is to have the gripping point at the same place as the web between your thumb and index finger such as how you hold the bow when drawing your bow string. this is how you check your cam roll over. if goat has improved that part I sure would like to see it


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Ed the idea of the hand design didn't change. Its just refined. The only thing contacting the hand is what your own hand should be contacting. I have it at a local pro shop so I'll have to run by and get pics of the hand and the 2nd axis adjustment.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Goat, I am impressed. You have done a great job on your shooting machine. I plan on making one soon and you have givien me some great ideas. Thanks


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Heres some updated pics guys. If I can help in any way with the construction of something like this pm me I would be glad to help


----------

